# Best movie projector under $800



## michael (Dec 4, 2013)

hi GUYS,

Please suggest me best movie projector for watching movie in FULL HD  

you can see from below site as well.

http://www.flipkart.com/search?q=projector+for+home&as=on&as-show=on&otracker=start&as-pos=2_q


----------



## michael (Dec 5, 2013)

I mean which site has best info about projectors?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2T6X0K/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## michael (Dec 14, 2013)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2T6X0K/?tag=tec06d-20



Thanks alot for this info.

However I liked LG-PA70G-HD-DLP-LED-Projector  which only 720P but it has USB play and does not require PC. Can anyone tell any one like this LG type which can play 1080p whitout pc connectivity , i mean usb play.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 17, 2013)

michael said:


> Thanks alot for this info.
> 
> However I liked LG-PA70G-HD-DLP-LED-Projector  which only 720P but it has USB play and does not require PC. Can anyone tell any one like this LG type which can play 1080p whitout pc connectivity , i mean usb play.




So you came in to ask which is best, and you got a good straightforward answer of a unit that is highly rated, and then asked about a much lower lumen 720P projector, that has no zoom, or focus option?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009486

http://www.newegg.com/Home-Theater-Projectors/SubCategory/ID-513?PriceMin=5&PriceMax=790

Filter from there, read reviews.


----------

